# Michigan Out of doors.



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

2esrgr8 these dogs aren't your run of the mill setters they are war horses! This time of year they are hunted 5 days a week at least 6 hours a day and you seen the cover they hunt. Usuall they hunt heavier cover but they couldn't film in it. So I'm guessing they both have timber tail problems and the one they call Bob because it has a bobbed tail because it got broke and didn't heal right so it had to be amputaided. I was really suprized the setter guys didn't say anything about it!

As far as the shows not being up to are high standards I think there doing as good a job as they can. The bow hunting show look how many places they had to go to get what little film they got. These people are on the road away from friends and family a lot trying to put together shows. Plus I have absalutly no intrust in bow hunting so to me even the best show would be a waste of time. But there are way more bow hunters than bird hunters so you have to try cover all the bases for everyone. Look at this time of year bird hunting, duck hunting, bow hunting, river fishing, and there even filming a walleye fishing trip on Erie so there spread out pretty thin.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

The show was pre-empted in my area.


----------



## bearmak (Oct 8, 2003)

Wasn't on in the Detroit area. My Tivo shows it on Saturday at 11:30am on channel 6. Noon on channel 24. Thursday 9:30pm on 6. Hope they're the upland show.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey WD, I hear what you're saying (although, I'll gladly take Mr. Groetzinger's job if he ever wants to step aside, ESPECIALLY if Kelly's still there  :evilsmile ). 

By biggest observation is the overall quality of the show seems to have dramatically decreased. I remember watching the show back in college and it just seemed to be much more informative, but maybe its the "good ole' days" syndrome.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> 2esrgr8 these dogs aren't your run of the mill setters they are war horses! This time of year they are hunted 5 days a week at least 6 hours a day and you seen the cover they hunt. Usuall they hunt heavier cover but they couldn't film in it. So I'm guessing they both have timber tail problems and the one they call Bob because it has a bobbed tail because it got broke and didn't heal right so it had to be amputaided. I was really suprized the setter guys didn't say anything about it!
> 
> As far as the shows not being up to are high standards I think there doing as good a job as they can. The bow hunting show look how many places they had to go to get what little film they got. These people are on the road away from friends and family a lot trying to put together shows. Plus I have absalutly no intrust in bow hunting so to me even the best show would be a waste of time. But there are way more bow hunters than bird hunters so you have to try cover all the bases for everyone. Look at this time of year bird hunting, duck hunting, bow hunting, river fishing, and there even filming a walleye fishing trip on Erie so there spread out pretty thin.


WD, I am a bow hunter and that was a segment that I don't want to see again. Nothing like gut shooting a 1.5 year old buck from a homemade treestand. The whole thing was desparation to put a deer hunting segment together. Really not what I want to see.


----------



## tommy dog (Oct 13, 2004)

Would agree the show was fun to watch, And those guys were a class act.
However, I was surprised to see dogs that good that were not STEADY TO WING AND SHOT. That chasing was uncharacteristic of both the dogs and the owners. They found birds they held birds and they even retrieved like pros why not have them stand there like pros after the flush? Just an opinion from an avid bird hunter and dog owner. I don't like it when my own dog peels off after a bird that was hit or missed....


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Tommy dog I think it's a choise thing sence they pretty much just hunt with the same small group of guys they aren't worried about shooting the others dog and with not being steady to wing and shot they can get to the retrieve quicker. I don't allways explain thing right or so all understand but these dogs see a lot of birds. The one guy banded over 100 woodcock this spring last year for the whole year I only moved 89 woodcock that why I said these guys and their dog see more birds a year then mine will in there life time! 

Double Gun I don't want to really comment on the bow hunting I'm one of those people that don't have much respect for bow hunters anymore and it doesn't look good for hunters to fight hunters what ever our opions are.


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

tommy dog said:


> Would agree the show was fun to watch, And those guys were a class act.
> However, I was surprised to see dogs that good that were not STEADY TO WING AND SHOT. That chasing was uncharacteristic of both the dogs and the owners. They found birds they held birds and they even retrieved like pros why not have them stand there like pros after the flush? Just an opinion from an avid bird hunter and dog owner. I don't like it when my own dog peels off after a bird that was hit or missed....


Jerry's Setters know the difference when hunting. Jerry is not a field trialer, and he doesn't train for staunchness after the shot for hunting. However - When he is banding woodcock. You can bet that both those dogs stand like statues when the hen flushes from her chicks. They Will Not Move!!

As for the dogs tail set. Its probably limbertail. These dogs are worked so much its a wonder they can pick them up at all. I can't comment on the show as it was very hard to see. I don't have cable and the picture was snowy and double ghosted on my TV. The audio was about the only thing that came in good on my set. Can anyone burn me a copy to DVD? I don't own a VCR anymore. I would really like to have a copy as these pups are out of my kennel. Also if anyone can do the same with the video from the womens pheasant hunt from a couple of years ago, I would also appreciate it as the Abbie dog is also one of mine.

Tom W


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> Tommy dog I think it's a choise thing sence they pretty much just hunt with the same small group of guys they aren't worried about shooting the others dog and with not being steady to wing and shot they can get to the retrieve quicker. I don't allways explain thing right or so all understand but these dogs see a lot of birds. The one guy banded over 100 woodcock this spring last year for the whole year I only moved 89 woodcock that why I said these guys and their dog see more birds a year then mine will in there life time!
> 
> Double Gun I don't want to really comment on the bow hunting I'm one of those people that don't have much respect for bow hunters anymore and it doesn't look good for hunters to fight hunters what ever our opions are.


I wasn't attacking the hunter, just not really something I believe sould be shown on TV. I am interested by your lack of respect for bowhunters. Feel free to PM if you don't want everyone to read. I agree about hunters attcking hunters, but seems you already are.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Double Gun said:


> WD, I am a bow hunter and that was a segment that I don't want to see again. Nothing like gut shooting a 1.5 year old buck from a homemade treestand. The whole thing was desparation to put a deer hunting segment together. Really not what I want to see.


Thanks, DG. That was my point exactly from my earlier post re the bowhunt, except that I couldnt make myself use the term "gutshot" at 6AM!!! How far was the shot- 15 yds, at a good angle too, and he couldnt put an arrow thru the lungs??  I knew that was gonna be a mean tracking job. The only thing they did right was back off and come back the next morning. Good thing the shooter's dad backed him up and it wasnt 80 degrees. Why on earth would 'ya put that mess on the air???

I remember the show from the Bob Garner days and it was just much more informative as well as entertaining IMHO. And the magazine was much bigger and better too. I'm with Greg, and its not just all nostalgia either.

Natty B.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

That was not what I would consider good retrieving. Good Enough but by no means good retrieving!


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> I remember the show from the Bob Garner days and it was just much more informative as well as entertaining IMHO. And the magazine was much bigger and better too. I'm with Greg, and its not just all nostalgia either.
> 
> Natty B.


Ya - I long for those days as well. Bob was a class act. I use to watch the show all the time. Now I only tune in when I hear there will be an upland segment.

Tom W


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> That was not what I would consider good retrieving. Good Enough but by no means good retrieving!


Ya - but these guys were not pro's. They where just guys that do a lot of hunting and banding, and won an opportunity to do a hunt for MOD. The setters as pup's where originally run in grouse trials. For the most part they are not trained or forced broke to retrieve. My wife and I don't emphasize it, but make a game out of it to geek them up to locate birds. It's got to be fun or they will start blinking birds and avoid them becuase they are forced to do something they would rather avoid. 

Like - I have said before - I really like to see specialist's working together. Pointing breed and Retriever. Someday - I hope to have a pair that works well together. Though lately my wife is looking at **** Hounds! Oh Well. :lol: 

Tom W


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for answering the tail set question. I never considered limber tail.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I didn't see the bowhunting episode mentioned, but it sounds like a typical bowhunting occurrence here in Michigan that occurs every day out there, and since MOOD is all about wild hunting with real people, not pros or actors, the show depicts what's actually going on out there.

So, my comment would be if you don't want to see something like this on TV, maybe we'd all better become better hunters...??? 

As for the bird hunting segment, I did see that, and thought it was a typical day in the covers with typical Michigan wingshooters and dogs. I enjoyed it. 

Again, these are not professional dog trainers, these are not world-champion dogs, these are real people, and real hunting dogs. 

Even after many years of standing in front of a camera, it is not easy for me to have the composure to actually shoot something on camera. These guys, and their dogs, did a great job. 

What many people don't realize here is that, after many, many years of MOOD TV and the magazine, their expectations are far and above what they were 30 years ago, when they first found the show and the magazine. They were thrilled then, today, in today's instant gratification world, it is much harder to please people, but 30 years ago, you would have thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

Which it is...don't think so...go to another state and see if you can find a decent outdoor magazine or a good quality outdoor show showing WILD, real hunting...at all...

We should be grateful we still have these publications and broadcasts, and very thankful we still have real hunters out there, not actors.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

It was a great show, they did a good job of representing the sport. They had fun, had some good dog work, shot pretty well, and had fun. Did I say "had fun" twice? That is the most important part of the whole day in my book, and those guys definately had thier share.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I watched the PG-13 rated version tonight!


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

It's bash MOOD's........ I watched the entire show, up north Saturday, thought it was a excellent. The Bow hunting segment was good and the Grouse/Woodcock segment was great. Those two guys, for being infront of a camera, did a great job, shooting and entertaining the veiwer. The dogs did a great job, too. I have to agree with others, I'd take that episode over "ANY" "canned", paid advertisement hunts, on anyone of those other supposed hunting shows. If, I see one more hunt, out of the Rooster Ranch, in Ubly. I'm going to throw-up. And, don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with the Rooster Ranch in Ubly, just tired of seeing it on T.V. all the time. MOOD showed an actual "wild hunt", a "real" reality show and that's not an easy thing to do, especially Grouse/Woodcock hunting. Just my thoughts. Brian.


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> I watched the PG-13 rated version tonight!


Terry - Please thank Randy for me and Lori for burning me a CD of the show with the raw footage. We greatly enjoyed it.

Tom W


----------

